
Show HN: The Social Media Publisher for Teams: New Landing Page – Open Beta - fullstackjob
https://kunvenu.com
======
rindom9
nice LP. pricing is a bit high, not?

~~~
fullstackjob
tks. With an actual set of features, you are probably right. BUT. Open Beta is
free and I will change it to Non-Beta only after all main features announced
on [https://kunvenu.com](https://kunvenu.com) are ready (missing is mainly
scheduling)

